# So what is your tag count?



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

So now that most the draws are over, what is your tag count for you and your family? 


Elk: 2 cow Cache tags
Deer: 3 Buck Cache tags
Antelope: 1 Snowville buck Tag

Should be a good meat year. We need it, the freezer is getting really low. I'm pretty excited for the antelope hunt. I have never tried the meat before. I hear from several people that it is fabulous ,and others say it is the worst thing out there. I figure it is all on how you process/ take care of the meat. Hopefully we'll find out. 



Good luck to everyone on their hunts!!!

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Same as usual for me. One buck deer and one bull elk.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> So now that most the draws are over, what is your tag count for you and your family?
> 
> Elk: 2 cow Cache tags
> Deer: 3 Buck Cache tags
> ...


I just have a buck Box Elder Tag and a Doe Deer tag.

We loved our antelope meat from a doe tag a few years ago. We got it skinned and on ice though as soon as we could. So I would definitely recommend doing that. I was surprised how good it was.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Me:
1 UT general buck deer
1 UT cow elk
1 UT doe pronghorn
2 WY doe/fawn pronghorn

Son:
1 UT general buck deer
1 UT cow elk
2 WY doe/fawn pronghorn



hunting777 said:


> I'm pretty excited for the antelope hunt. I have never tried the meat before. I hear from several people that it is fabulous ,and others say it is the worst thing out there. I figure it is all on how you process/ take care of the meat. Hopefully we'll find out.


5 pronghorn tags should give you a pretty clear indication of what my family's opinion of pronghorn meat is & you won't find a more laid back fun hunt out there.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Deer - 1x Colorado Buck 4x Wyoming (Whitetail buck, 2 does, General)


Elk - 2x Wyoming (General, Late Season Cow)


Pronghorn - 3x Wyoming (Buck and 2 Does)


Should be a good year.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Nothing crazy.

Rifle deer
Archery elk 
2 Cow elk for me and the wife.

Plus, I’ll be chasing lots of grouse!!!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

my wife got skunked and i got an archery kamas buck tag. no antlerless tags either.

looks like the 3 season elk tag will be my focus. always wanted to check out the central manti but not sure this is the best year with all the snow and last seasons fires.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

Me:
1 Wyoming Rifle Buck Antelope tag
1 Arizona Rifle Bull Elk tag 
1 Idaho Archery Bull Elk Tag
1 Idaho Rifle OTC Mule Deer Tag
2 Alaska Sitka Blacktail Deer Tags
1 Oklahoma Whitetail Tag
1 Utah Box Elder Archery Deer tag (HOPEFULLY, didn't draw diddly in Utah)
1 Utah OTC Archery Elk tag 

Sister:
On the last year of her Trial Hunter Program, she finally drew tags!
1 Utah Rifle Deer tag
1 Utah Rifle Cow Elk tag

Lady Friend:
1 Wyoming Rifle Buck Antelope tag
1 Utah Rifle Deer tag
1 Utah OTC Archery Elk tag

Old Man:
1 Dedicated Hunter Deer tag
1 OTC Multiseason Elk tag

I don't know whether to be stressed or excited, I feel like I am in over my head.. It sucks saving all of your time off for the fall! *-HELP!-**-HELP!-*


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

RemingtonCountry said:


> Me:
> 1 Wyoming Rifle Buck Antelope tag
> 1 Arizona Rifle Bull Elk tag
> 1 Idaho Archery Bull Elk Tag
> ...


Just WOW!!! I was thinking you must be retired until I read the last sentence. Good luck to you, that's a lot of hunts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

1 - DH Manti Deer Tag






...and that's it.


----------



## kodoz (Nov 4, 2016)

hunting777 said:


> ...antelope hunt. I have never tried the meat before. I hear from several people that it is fabulous ,and others say it is the worst thing out there. I figure it is all on how you process/ take care of the meat.
> .


All in Wyoming....
2 doe pronghorn
2 doe whitetail
in for 1 more of each

My experience with the meat is that it ranges from as good as any steak I've ever had, to essence of goat, to really goat-y. By goat-y, I mean they taste like they smell, and for the most part, it's the rare cut that is noticably goat-flavored. Last year the 2 hearts and tongues were too strong for anything but tacos, but the backstraps and sirloins from the same goats have been the best. I've had mixed results with the shanks in stew/osso bucco, and the liver is a hard sell for anybody but the dog. I haven't figured out what makes the difference:

-- on ice quickly...all 3 I shot late in the day, and it's usually a few hours before I get them packed back to the ice chest. But it's also been cool by the time I'm out hunting, and I get them gutted within a few minutes of shooting them, then go about getting them skinned. 
-- hair...I can't see how you can't get them field dressed without getting hair everywhere, so I wash everything off as soon as I get them home. 
-- what they're eating...sage or grazing near water hasn't seemed to make a difference

Either way, I'll get as many antelope tags as I can get.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

3arabians said:


> Just WOW!!! I was thinking you must be retired until I read the last sentence. Good luck to you, that's a lot of hunts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As much as I wish I was retired, i'm only 24.. I guess there are perks of working for a hunting company! Also trying to get all of my hunting out before the marriage thing happens in a few years and these fun years stop!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Me:

1 bighorn sheep ewe tag (Colorado)
1 doe antelope tag (Wyoming)

Dad:

1 buck antelope tag (Wyoming)
1 general buck deer tag (Utah)

Two more months until my sheep season opens...


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

KineKilla said:


> 1 - DH Manti Deer Tag
> 
> ...and that's it.


 KineKilla, depends on how you look at it.

Me: DH Deer Tag
1 Archery
2 Muzzleloader
3 Early Rifle
4 Second Rifle
5 Extended Archery
Multiseason Bull Elk
1 Archery
2 Rifle 
3 Muzzleloader
Late Season Cow Elk tag. I have hunts ahoy this year!

Daughter: Any Weapon Deer
1. Archery
2. Muzzleloader
3. Early Rifle
4. Second Rifle 
5. Extended Archery (she wont be hunting archery but options are nice)
Late Season Cow Elk tag


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I should add one LaSal Early Rifle for my bro in law and Rifle Books Tag for my brother. I am as excited for both of those hunts as I would be if I had the tags.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

It’s true...

At any given time I can have 5 hunts taking place at the same time. Not all in the same area and none really close to home but still...lots of opportunity.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Last year was my dream season with lots of tags and a few bucket list hunts. Checked 2 of the list with a moose in AK and a nice coues in AZ. This year is pretty standard for me.

Me,
-Already filled one tag for 2019, a 4 year old 2x3 cull buck in Sonora Mx back in Jan.
-Utah Dedicated Hunter buck deer(Zion)
-Utah GS archery or multiseason elk, haven't decided yet. 
-Utah PLO cow elk 
-Going to try and pick up a CO buck deer tag on the reissue list, fingers crossed.

My wife,
-Already filled 1 tag back in Jan., a giant management buck in Sonora (a heavy 28" wide 3x3 w/ over 5" eyeguards).
-Utah GS muzzleloader deer(Boulder)
-Utah Fall spot and stalk bear(Boulder)

Dad,
-Utah GS muzzleloader deer(Boulder)


777, and other key to antelope is to NOT over cook it. I have ate many different antelope and only twice have I not loved it. Both times it was overcooked.


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Clarq,
What are you going to do with the ewe? (euro mount, shoulder mount, full body??) Just curious as I've been considering applying for a ewe tag in CO or NV. I think it would awesome to have a full body ram chasing a ewe mount. With my luck I'd get the ewe mounted and then end up never drawing a ram tag.


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

Me: DH 4/5/6 - multi season anybull - chalk creek PLO doe deer. Wife: Any weapon deer 4/5/6 - multi season any bull - chalk creek PLO doe deer. We got 4 deer last year and are eating deer for every meal right now to clear freezer space for 4 more starting August 1st. I haven’t killed a elk in 3 years since I met her. I’ve been to busy packing out 3Ariabians bulls😂! Hopefully I can finally get it done this year! We struck out on cow tags me and her will go into next year with 2 pts a piece.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

For my family too?

2-GS Utah deer
3-DH deer
2-doe muledeer
1-antlerless pronghorn 
1-WY buck pronghorn 
4-cow elk
3-multi season spike
9-fall turkey
4- swan 
5-Sandhill Crane 

And any other tags we are able to come across other ways. Several us are top heavy in the points game for sandhill and swan, and with the tag increase this year, I’m sure we will draw, so I included those.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

RemingtonCountry said:


> As much as I wish I was retired, i'm only 24.. I guess there are perks of working for a hunting company! Also trying to get all of my hunting out before the marriage thing happens in a few years and these fun years stop!


If your hunting slows the minute you say 'I do', you married the wrong girl. Think about it.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Hunttilidrop said:


> I've been to busy packing out 3Ariabians bulls&#128514;!.


It's a shame you can't like a post more than once.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Deer - 1x Colorado Buck 4x Wyoming (Whitetail buck, 2 does, General)
> 
> Elk - 2x Wyoming (General, Late Season Cow)
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're a great individual, but I don't like you right now! &#128521;

If only I could convince my wife to move to the other side of the line - my hunting opportunities would vastly improve!

So far I have:

Utah:
1 CWMU buck deer
1 doe deer
1 doe antelope

Wyoming:
4 doe antelope (maybe - waiting on the leftover draw results)


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

3arabians said:


> KineKilla, depends on how you look at it.
> 
> Me: DH Deer Tag
> 1 Archery
> ...


Don't forget extended archery!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Me: 1 Limited Entry Manti Archery Elk
1 GS Manti Archery Deer
1 Panguitch Valley Doe Deer 

Wife: 1 Panguitch Valley Doe Deer


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

What! What! Ya, add 2 more hunts for extended archery elk!! Good call CCG. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

My son zero tags in the all the draws just not enough points. Maybe next year


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

DH tag = 3
3 season elk =3
Now I am just hoping I can pull my bow back for the archery.
Oh forgot the extended deer and elk + 2


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Me: two doe pronghorn - UT
Daughter: late Nov mule deer buck - NM
Dad: Rocky Mountin Bighorn - NM
Brother: buck pronghorn - NM

Will pick up an OTC youth encouragment cow elk for my other daughter and a landowner tag for my wife.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> Me: two doe pronghorn - UT
> Daughter: late Nov mule deer buck - NM
> Dad: Rocky Mountin Bighorn - NM
> Brother: buck pronghorn - NM
> ...


What is a "OTC youth encouragement cow elk" hunt?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Me and my daughter Stansbury rifle deer and "TOTFP" lol


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

4 states, 5 applications, 9 species applied for and one tag draw. Its a good tag, LE Book Cliffs elk but that's it for this season. I did just go for points in the Utah antlerless draw since nothing fit well with the LE tag.

My buddy put in for about the same as I did and didn't draw anything. Heck we couldn't even draw a sub par WY antelope unit as a second choice since there were almost the same amount of first choice applicants as there were tags. 

All this talk about dropping hunter numbers just doesn't seem to jive with real life when a guy can't even draw a crappy WY antelope unit. I blame it on all the social media and hunting shows like Randy Newberg and the Meat Eater. Like there shows but there making it to easy for every Joe Blow to figure out this hunting deal and then everyone say go antelope hunting its easy.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

sheepassassin said:


> If your hunting slows the minute you say 'I do', you married the wrong girl. Think about it.


Definitely thought about it, I just mean I won't be able to hunt 6 different states every year! She's getting into hunting herself so the hunting won't stop, i'll just have to pick my out-of-state hunts year by year!I guess that means I'll have to grow up and be an adult


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

CPAjeff said:


> I'm sure you're a great individual, but I don't like you right now! &#128521;
> 
> If only I could convince my wife to move to the other side of the line - my hunting opportunities would vastly improve!
> 
> ...


Really, you could go north to Idaho, South to Arizona, West to Colorado, Northwest to Wyoming, or Upper Northwest to Montana and they would improve.

Granted, not everyone draws here. It is all luck of the draw and looking at the stats.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I took it easy this year hoping that I wouldn't screw up other hunts that I should of drawn but didn't. 

So:

Utah ML deer
Colorado ML deer
Colorado OTC rifle or bow elk, I haven't made up my mind. 
I may pick up a Utah elk tag, it depends on what others want to do. 
But I did pick up a bunch of bonus and preference points this year.

I'll also guide my brother in law on a Colorado deer hunt.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

RemingtonCountry said:


> sheepassassin said:
> 
> 
> > If your hunting slows the minute you say 'I do', you married the wrong girl. Think about it.
> ...


ADULT!?

Never.


----------



## Decoycarver24 (Aug 17, 2018)

Nevada, zip except for the swan tag Ill buy OTC and the sage hen I have a 96 percent chance of drawing.

California nothing except a general unit tag with 32,999 other people and point across the board. 14 Antelope, 10 elk, 3 sheep, 3 deer.

Utah General buck muzzleloader for South Slope Yellowstone (turning it back in), doe antelope for South Slope Diamond Bonanza, cow elk South Slope Diamond and points across the board for the rest. 

Applied for the Big Time Texas super hunt and will apply for the bighorn tag down there too


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

huntinfanatic said:


> Clarq,
> What are you going to do with the ewe? (euro mount, shoulder mount, full body??) Just curious as I've been considering applying for a ewe tag in CO or NV. I think it would awesome to have a full body ram chasing a ewe mount. With my luck I'd get the ewe mounted and then end up never drawing a ram tag.


I'm trying to figure that out. A full body mount would be cool, but sadly I don't have the space for one. I've been thinking about a shoulder mount, or maybe getting a euro mount and then tanning the hide.

Assuming I get one, of course.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

brisket said:


> What is a "OTC youth encouragement cow elk" hunt?


If the youth drew no tags at all, they can get an online sale cow elk permit for the unit of their choice for what units are available. There is a cap, however, so they are a first come basis. Most hunts only have 50 permits available. If a youth drew at least one permit (excluding elk), they have to wait 14 days to get what is left over.

Gives youths a chance to go hunting in Dec over Christmas break if they do not draw.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

High Desert Elk said:


> If the youth drew no tags at all, they can get an online sale cow elk permit for the unit of their choice for what units are available. There is a cap, however, so they are a first come basis. Most hunts only have 50 permits available. If a youth drew at least one permit (excluding elk), they have to wait 14 days to get what is left over.
> 
> Gives youths a chance to go hunting in Dec over Christmas break if they do not draw.


Interesting, I've never heard of that before. Do they go on sale the same day as the other leftover tags?


----------



## huntinfanatic (Aug 3, 2012)

Brisket, 
He's talking NM not Utah.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

huntinfanatic said:


> Brisket,
> He's talking NM not Utah.


Gotcha.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Archery Buck Deer.
Soon Archery Elk.

2


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

No draw tags for me...:? But I will be donating to the DWR for an Any Bull tag to get me off work or a couple weeks!:mrgreen:


----------



## DanSaldivar1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Brother#1: LE Wasatch Bull, any weapon.
Nebo Buck, any weapon.

Brother #2: LE Manti Bull, Muzzle Loader.

Me: 6th point for a bull tag. Looks like I’ll keep putting in for the unit I have the most footsteps on. Maybe it will pay off next year with the new landscaping they put in on Nebo. As for this year, tagging along with my brothers and grabbing a spike tag.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

DanSaldivar1 said:


> Brother#1: LE Wasatch Bull, any weapon.
> Nebo Buck, any weapon.
> 
> Brother #2: LE Manti Bull, Muzzle Loader.
> ...


6 points won't put you anywhere near a bonus tag for the Nebo, and won't for quite some time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

sheepassassin said:


> DanSaldivar1 said:
> 
> 
> > Brother#1: LE Wasatch Bull, any weapon.
> ...


But as long as he keeps putting in for the unit that he wants to draw there is always a chance. People draw those tags with very few point every year.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

That’s why I said ‘bonus’ tag


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Me: 
1 buck antelope tag (WY)
2 doe antelope tags in (WY)
Up to SEVEN whitetail tags! (OK)

OK...only 2 of those 7 can be bucks...

I will also help a friend and 2 family members on their antelope hunts (1 buck and 6 doe tags). All this antelope hunting will be over a 5 day stretch since I'm driving from OK. With antelope hunting though, it's definitely doable.

I will do whatever I can to get as much antelope meat each year as is possible. The only animal I prefer over antelope is bighorn sheep. Yeah, they are both that good.! Just make sure you shoot them calm and get on ice within 2 hours with minimal dirt, hair, etc. Do that, and you will not be sorry when those steaks hit the grill. The comment about not overcooking is dead-on too. That applies to all wild game, but especially antelope.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Utah archery deer
Utah multi-season any bull elk
Utah control cow tag
Utah cow elk draw tag
Wyoming doe pronghorn x2
Idaho OTC fall black bear
Idaho Mule Deer(controlled hunt)

Should be a busy fall! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jason21 (Sep 18, 2018)

UT
-DH DEER
-ill grab a Multi Season Spike tag
-PLO COW

CO
-Rifle Limited Buck
-Rifle OTC Bull

ID
-Muzzleloader Cow

**** out of luck on almost all my draws, but still going to be an awesome year. Really loking forward to my CO deer.


----------



## percheye (Jan 15, 2008)

Utah: Nothing, zip, nada. Even with 4 doe antelope and 3 doe deer points I didn't draw. Oh well I'll buy an OTC elk tag. Now spike or any bull, hmmmm?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Daughter- 1 Wy buck antelope tag 
1 Wy Nov buck deer tag
Son- 1 Wy buck antelope tag
Daughters Boyfriend- 1- late cow tag
Me- 1 Az 3rd season Coues deer tag

Should be a fun year! Good luck to all of you!


----------



## spencer_larsen (Jul 24, 2008)

I have:
1 general buck mule deer
1 general elk
1 any antelope
2 doe antelope 
2 cow/calf elk
1 bear

Best part is I can be hunting all these tags within an hour drive of my house.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

GS buck deer tag out of 7 apps (all Utah)!
(I'll buy archery elk and maybe a depredation tag or 2.)


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

silentstalker said:


> Daughter- 1 Wy buck antelope tag
> 1 Wy Nov buck deer tag
> Son- 1 Wy buck antelope tag
> Daughters Boyfriend- 1- late cow tag
> ...


Which unit? I have a late 32 Coues tag


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Big ZIPPO for me.


Think I'll be focusing on upland game and fish this fall which is okay by me.



.


----------

